# 05.02.08 The Spit changed to Little Manly



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

Anybody keen for a shot at some kings today around the Spit?
I know it is short notice but I am going nuts sitting at home
I have never fished there but I hear it can produce

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## Davebeat (Aug 17, 2007)

Brave man - looked ugly from Harbord Diggers this morning.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I might drive down and have a look from the carpark before loading up the yak.
I think it will be fine there because it is so protected
Will let you know

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I have just been past the harbour and conditions are good.
I will be heading out from Little Manly
Anybody else got cabin fever?

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## murd (Jan 27, 2008)

There's a lot of fresh in the harbour and the Spit look quite brown when I came over it this arvo. Do kingies mind a change is salinity?

Rick


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

PaulB & I caught kings in Middle Harbour after huge rains last year. The water was coffee coloured.

Can't make tomorrow sorry, but firming up for Sunday.


----------



## paulb (Nov 12, 2006)

Yes - the Spit was coffee coloured today and for the first time that I can remember, I saw seagulls working the water just off fisherman's beach (last evening) and this morning on the Seaforth side. Maybe the Tailor are coming to town ?


----------

